# New to Credit Cards ! Help!



## Tom_the_great (Sep 21, 2009)

Morning all you money making folk! 

just a bit of general advice really as im looking to get a credit card. now im in the boat of if i cant afford it i won't buy it but with holidays and flights i want abit of insurance and if the worst happend i could do with emergency use! so what are my options ive looked on money saving expert and got alot of idea's.

so far my card will only see occasional use always paid off that month there and then. 

i do have a good credit history car/bike insurance, phone contract never late on payments and have have had loan when i was younger that is all paid off year ago.

so will just any card do as i not really going to benifit from and rewards such as carsh back or air-miles?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

If you are going to pay everything off each month and don't really care about any rewards, then any card would be OK...

I would always say look for the one with the lowest interest rate, just in case...

And I would double check the rewards, because if you start buying your petrol, food shopping with it, they can add up to quite a bit in the long run!

:thumb:


----------



## Millz (Oct 21, 2010)

Asda card is good for the points. Virgin has good 0% on purchases/balance transfers for 12months - but not needed if you can pay off each month.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Have a look at the MSE site 

There's a bit on cashback & rewards
http://www.moneysavingexpert.com/cards/


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

Never had a problem with Barclaycard Platinum. Had it for 10 years paid it off every month, and they seem to go the extra mile with delivery insurance on internet order items.


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

dont get one i said all that then ran up big bills, lost my job got in trouble etc thank god paid it all off now


----------



## powelly (Aug 9, 2007)

Kev_mk3 said:


> dont get one i said all that then ran up big bills, lost my job got in trouble etc thank god paid it all off now


I'm with you, don't bother.

Honestly it doesn't sound like you will benefit from having one.


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

powelly said:


> I'm with you, don't bother.
> 
> Honestly it doesn't sound like you will benefit from having one.


How do you guys pay for internet purchases? 
Debit card?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

dixon75 said:


> How do you guys pay for internet purchases?
> Debit card?


Paypal or credit card...

:thumb:


----------



## powelly (Aug 9, 2007)

dixon75 said:


> How do you guys pay for internet purchases?
> Debit card?


I do now, I am a self confessed credit card abuser and am now paying the price, anything I buy now comes straight out the bank or via paypal which is linked to my current account.
Don't get me wrong nothing wrong with credit cards if they're used correctly, i just seem incapable of using them that way so for me just best not to have one at all.


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

dixon75 said:


> How do you guys pay for internet purchases?
> Debit card?


paypal or debit card only. if i dont have the money in the bank i dont get it - simple


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

interesting, i'd never use my debit card online. i guess i'm just old school but i dont like the thought of real money being put at risk.

At least with the Credit card it doesnt matter if i fall victim to a scam, because the credit card provider will sort it for me, before i lose any real money.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

^^ same thinking as me!

I only have a £300 limit on my cc, but thousands in my bank account...

No brainer really! :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

I just have an American express charge card. Payed off every month by direct debit. Their points are quite good and if you book flights some of their cards give free travel insurance.


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

I used to love my Amex Blue card when they came out. The vain side of me used to think it made me a flash git!... in hind sight it was a bit of a poor relation to the real Amex cards.

Dont forget a well maintained credit card will contribute to a good credit score.


----------



## powelly (Aug 9, 2007)

Wether it's a credit or debit card you still get your money back if it's a fraudulent transaction, certainly been the case in my experience. 
On a slightly different note, my father in law will not buy anything on line, partly because he can't drive a computer very well but mainly because he doesn't trust internet security, however he will happily read debit/credit card details out to someone on the phone which in my view is potentially even less secure, he'll also happily post a cheque which has your bank details and name printed on it, mental!!


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

powelly said:


> Wether it's a credit or debit card you still get your money back if it's a fraudulent transaction, certainly been the case in my experience.


Not strictly true. It can also be much much harder to get it back when its come out of your current account. I had tickets with Zoom when they went bust, bought on CC. Within a month I had the money back on the credit card. 
I know of many people who were 7+ months without money, some still without money after i stopped following it.

When paying for something with borrowed money (i.e. a Credit card) you have extra protection that you don't get when you use your own money.


----------



## Tom_the_great (Sep 21, 2009)

thanks for all the posts guys,

i got my self one via my bank (lloyds) and im just going to use it for online and safe keeping my holiday bookings as some of said.


----------



## kikaz (Feb 16, 2011)

my advice to you would be to use it and then pay off the entire balance also ask your bank to set a low limit £500 for instance this way you are not tempted to go out and spunk it all on that set of shiny 18"s like i did

used properly they can be a great addition to your wallet abuse it and it will bite you in the **** faster then a hungry pirana in a packed swimming pool.

it will also help your credit later on in life should you decide the time is right to finance larger items i.e new car


----------

